# Willie Cauley-Stein Out of Shape



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Apparently he's having trouble getting up and down the floor. Disappointing. I had high hopes for him.



> “He is going to open the season at 14 minutes a game, if he’s lucky. When you show up to camp and you can’t run up and down the court twice without being so winded you have to pull yourself off the court, then something’s wrong.”


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Guys an athletic freak, so obviously he's either smoking a pack a day or a **** load of dope if he's getting winded that quick.


----------



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

People question how much you care about basketball and you show up to your first training camp out of shape? Not a good look.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I turned the corner on him last year, but I can't say this is entirely too shocking. Adrian Wojnarowski said conditioning/commitment has been a developing concern for front office guys when it comes to kids playing for Calipari recently. This certainly won't help that notion.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Conditioning also hasn't exactly been a strength of the Kings franchise in general.


----------

